# Mandatory stay at home weight gain?



## HungryGirl (Mar 26, 2020)

Where I live we are required to stay in our homes right now. I know I've gained a couple pounds this week just because I'm home and eating more. Anyone else?


----------



## Aqw (Mar 27, 2020)

Yes me also


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 27, 2020)

I have actually lost a couple of pounds.


----------



## stevita (Mar 27, 2020)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I have actually lost a couple of pounds.


Same, I work in a restaurant so not having access to food all shift is making a difference. It sucks; I don't think I'm quite energy balanced and my anxiety has been through the roof.


----------



## landshark (Mar 27, 2020)

stevita said:


> Same, I work in a restaurant so not having access to food all shift is making a difference. It sucks; I don't think I'm quite energy balanced and my anxiety has been through the roof.



you’re not alone in that regard. I spoke with my wife last night and she is really worried. It sucks not being able to be with her through all of this.

Stay calm and do your best to stay connected to others who are important to you. Anxiety is real and for a lot of us it’s worse if we try to take it on alone.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Mar 27, 2020)

We're taking advantage of the time off. You should see how packed our cabinets, refrigerator and freezer are stuffed full with the excess sitting on the counter tops


----------



## Barrett (Mar 28, 2020)

We're not on mandatory lock-down yet, but the company I work for shut-down our plant earlier this week, and officials have asked us to stay home if we don't have anywhere essential to go. So I've only been to the grocery store a couple of times.
I've gained nine pounds. Since Tuesday.


----------



## ChattyBecca (Mar 30, 2020)

I’m working from home and food is cheaper and definitely more plentiful than at the office. I will definitely come out bigger.


----------



## John Smith (Mar 30, 2020)

Depends of people. I'm currently following a French girl on Twitter and since the past few weeks of self-quarantine, her weight rapidly ballooned. 

She wasn't rail thin at all for a start, but... even there, damn...


----------



## jakemcduck (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm technically not under quarantine because I drive a truck, but with stress eating because i'm working close to a hot spot and with so many bare spaces in the grocery stores I'm ordering out and staying at home a lot more than normal. So, yes it's starting to add up.


----------



## op user (Apr 5, 2020)

It seems we are having an opportunity to achieve a limit up on the weight front during the lockdown. We already have one member who achieved that but feel free to post your record.


----------



## Barrett (Apr 5, 2020)

Currently at 330; been as low recently as 273 Christmas morning (2019). 

I say "recently" because my weight has fluctuated wildly, in cycles, all my life.
I was 310 in 2003, lost 118 pounds over the course of 2004, kept it off until 2008, then gained back everything I'd lost, plus gained 50 more on top of that (yay depression) by the end of 2009, putting me in the 360s. Stayed up there for several years.

I dropped down to 270 from late 2016 to early 2019, but I've put a lot back on since Christmas.
I'd have to put on another 30-something pounds to get back to my record weight. I'm trying to avoid that, since I have a tendency to balloon a good bit past my prior records every time I regain weight. I could end up well over 400 pounds way too easily, and while part of me wouldn't mind that, I think I would lose too much agility to be comfortable with myself if I let myself get that fat.

Unless I did actually join a sumo school.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Apr 5, 2020)

Dude, i wish I could pack on the pounds as easily as you. My metabolism is too high and I eat alot then burn it off too easy. My weight gain is like the "inch worm" song. But there's hope as a month ago I moved in with my gf who's your size now and I'm matching her bite for bite, plate for plate and its helping me gain


----------



## Dafatguy (Apr 5, 2020)

I can tell my shorts and pants are getting tighter just in the past three weeks ...


----------



## SSBHM (Apr 5, 2020)

?


----------



## Shotha (Apr 5, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Unless I did actually join a sumo school.



I actually did join a sumo club. It's what got me started with putting weight on and I've never looked back. All my previous attempts to gain weight were failures.


----------



## Barrett (Apr 6, 2020)

Shotha said:


> I actually did join a sumo club. It's what got me started with putting weight on and I've never looked back. All my previous attempts to gain weight were failures.



I've been a pro at gaining weight ever since the third grade. I'm a little too good at it, probably.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 6, 2020)

Barrett said:


> I've been a pro at gaining weight ever since the third grade. I'm a little too good at it, probably.



In my book, a person can't be too good at getting fat.


----------



## Barrett (Apr 17, 2020)

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> Dude, i wish I could pack on the pounds as easily as you. My metabolism is too high and I eat alot then burn it off too easy. My weight gain is like the "inch worm" song. But there's hope as a month ago I moved in with my gf who's your size now and I'm matching her bite for bite, plate for plate and its helping me gain



Sounds like she knows what she's doing.  
Keep following her lead and maybe you'll be our size before you know it!


----------



## Orchid (Apr 17, 2020)

Must have gained something, was in my garden putting fresh water for visiting cats. Hear a horrid noise I split out of my old dress putting bowl down. Fled indoors just as one of the cats appeared for the water.


----------



## Topicepole (Apr 17, 2020)

ChattyBecca said:


> I’m working from home and food is cheaper and definitely more plentiful than at the office. I will definitely come out bigger.


Would love to feed you up


----------



## fat_elf (Apr 24, 2020)

I haven't/won't/don't plan to, but I have a good friend who is very attractive except that she's normally a very slim but otherwise attractive person. Just recently, she posted a picture and a short video of herself dancing to facebook, saying she gained weight since she started lockdown, but that she was loving how she looked that day. There wasn't much gain by the standard of some of this website, maybe 10 or 20 pounds at most, largely in the upper leg with a bit of a belly, but considering both her usual slimness and her declaration that she loved her body anyway, I really appreciated seeing it. Especially since she was sat in a way that really showed off the thicc legs in the photo and she danced in a way that kept her belly in shot and jiggling the whole time in the video. It was the first time I've ever mentioned a liking for the thicker milkshake to her, albeit still downplaying both my enthusiasm and the sheer limitless nature of my love for women getting fatter, since I couldn't help but encourage her own appreciation of her growing body, hoping it will continue after she starts to be allowed outside.


----------



## Tempere (Apr 24, 2020)

I am still waiting to see any gain in myself or my spouse. Our portions haven’t changed, just an extra snack here or there


----------



## Barrett (Apr 24, 2020)

Tempere said:


> I am still waiting to see any gain in myself or my spouse. Our portions haven’t changed, just an extra snack here or there



If I could transfer some of my apparent superpower to you, I would.
I swear, sometimes I think all I have to do is SMELL food and I gain weight.


----------



## Tempere (Apr 24, 2020)

Barrett said:


> If I could transfer some of my apparent superpower to you, I would.
> I swear, sometimes I think all I have to do is SMELL food and I gain weight.



I appreciate your offer and would gladly take you up on it provided it was possible.


----------



## jakemcduck (May 1, 2020)

Most of my shirts don't seem to be quite long enough anymore. Not sure what happened.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 1, 2020)

I am snacking most of the day,I am afraid to get on the scale.I know I am bigger for sure.


----------



## Shotha (May 2, 2020)

jakemcduck said:


> Most of my shirts don't seem to be quite long enough anymore. Not sure what happened.



It's with washing them too much, because now we have too much time for chores like laundry.


----------



## op user (May 2, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I am snacking most of the day,I am afraid to get on the scale.I know I am bigger for sure.



Since we are not having the Olympic Games this year, it would be nice to hear some new personal records. Go for it Megan Lynn


----------



## Shotha (May 2, 2020)

op user said:


> Since we are not having the Olympic Games this year, it would be nice to hear some new personal records. Go for it Megan Lynn



I like getting fatter. So, I'm happy with the mandatory lockdown weight gain. I'd like gaining and sumo to be Olympic sports.


----------



## Barrett (May 2, 2020)

Shotha said:


> It's with washing them too much, because now we have too much time for chores like laundry.



Sounds perfectly logical to me; like something a wise rikishi sage would say.

It's weird, though. The same thing is happening to me.

In completely unrelated news, I confessed to another group of mostly-online friends, with whom I was commiserating earlier this week, that I've gained 70 pounds since Christmas.


----------



## Shotha (May 2, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Sounds perfectly logical to me; like something a wise rikishi sage would say.
> 
> It's weird, though. The same thing is happening to me.
> 
> In completely unrelated news, I confessed to another group of mostly-online friends, with whom I was commiserating earlier this week, that I've gained 70 pounds since Christmas.



How did you know that I used to be a rikishi?


----------



## Barrett (May 2, 2020)

Shotha said:


> How did you know that I used to be a rikishi?



You've mentioned your sumo club several times in the past few weeks.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 2, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I am snacking most of the day,I am afraid to get on the scale.I know I am bigger for sure.



@BBW MeganLynn44DD 
just step on the scale - I was brave last weekend. I didn't expect that I had gained because I didn't feel any bigger than last year, my clothes still fit fine but the number shown was a huge surprise. 

But in the end it is just a number.

175 kg / 386 lbs now 

(Well I expected something about 155/160 max 165 maybe.)


----------



## op user (May 2, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> @BBW MeganLynn44DD
> just step on the scale - I was brave last weekend. I didn't expect that I had gained because I didn't feel any bigger than last year, my clothes still fit fine but the number shown was a huge surprise.
> 
> But in the end it is just a number.
> ...



Congratulations on the gain DazzlingAnna - a considerable gain but at the end of the day as you say it is just a number which arguably leads to SSBBW territory. Obviously we are waiting your input/comments on the flying thread...


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 2, 2020)

op user said:


> Congratulations on the gain DazzlingAnna - a considerable gain but at the end of the day as you say it is just a number which arguably leads to SSBBW territory. Obviously we are waiting your input/comments on the flying thread...



Yeah, I would love to prove more than ever before that this big butt still fits in that seat, maybe overflowing to my neighbor...


----------



## op user (May 2, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Yeah, I would love to prove more than ever before that this big butt still fits in that seat, maybe overflowing to my neighbor...


Since a girl with a name including DXB on her name doesn't come here any more I take we are the most experienced users airline flying as pax. Maybe we need to fly together on a 738/739 and see how are the seats those high density configuration aircraft. All for informing fellow Dimmers of course.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 2, 2020)

op user said:


> Since we are not having the Olympic Games this year, it would be nice to hear some new personal records. Go for it Megan Lynn


I know my husband would love that!I just don’t want to get to big.


----------



## op user (May 2, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I know my husband would love that!I just don’t want to get to big.



MeganLynn if you feel you are larger, and your husband loves that it would be nice to announce a new number. 

After all more often than not, guys who married BBW should be ok with a gain and I know few guys who don't want to know the new larger weight - more curves and more area to kiss


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 2, 2020)

Well I got on the scale and I did gain.339. An all time high by a lot and the snacking and grazing all day at the computer has led to a bigger belly for sure.It isn’t much in a month but sure feels like it.


----------



## op user (May 3, 2020)

@BBW MeganLynn44DD congratulations you did it... Any reactions from your husband?


----------



## Barrett (May 3, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I just don’t want to get to big.



Right there with ya, Megan.
Woke up this morning at 349, rapidly re-approaching my highest weight of 360, which I swore I'd never do again.
(I was 330 earlier in this thread, back on April 5th).

I need to put the brakes on; "get a grip" (as one of my skinny friends used to tell me when I gained 50 pounds in 3 months back in college. She affectionately called me her "little blueberry," in response to me teasing her about her butt getting bigger.). I already know I won't be able to fit back into my work pants when we get called back. I passed that point about 10 pounds ago (or "last week," as I like to call it.)


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (May 3, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Right there with ya, Megan.
> Woke up this morning at 349, rapidly re-approaching my highest weight of 360, which I swore I'd never do again.
> (I was 330 earlier in this thread, back on April 5th).
> 
> I need to put the brakes on; "get a grip" (as one of my skinny friends used to tell me when I gained 50 pounds in 3 months back in college. She affectionately called me her "little blueberry," in response to me teasing her about her butt getting bigger.). I already know I won't be able to fit back into my work pants when we get called back. I passed that point about 10 pounds ago (or "last week," as I like to call it.)



Wow, it’s crazy that you gained weight that fast. Then and now.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 3, 2020)

Well I got breakfast in bed this morning and it was quite a bit.I think he is trying to fatten me up!


----------



## JackCivelli (May 3, 2020)

I’ve said this on other threads before but I’d much rather let my feeder fatten me up than gain weight on my own. It kind of feels like a wasted opportunity. So I try not to gain when I don’t have a feeder, but since quarantine started I’ve been getting steadily bigger. I was 328 lbs when this started, 349 this morning. Nearly 50 lbs since January.
If I got a feeder now, I’d probably blow up like a blimp! Lol


----------



## Barrett (May 3, 2020)

Yeah, this is me, having gained 70+ pounds since Christmas, being restrained. I've just gotten rather efficient at gaining weight over my lifetime.
(Lots of practice, and knowing how my body responds to particular dietary habits, with regard to both gaining and losing weight.)

If I was hell-bent on gaining as fast as I am capable, or if I had a feeder, I'd be much closer to, if not over, 400 pounds right now.


----------



## op user (May 3, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Well I got breakfast in bed this morning and it was quite a bit.I think he is trying to fatten me up!



Good reaction then MeganLynn


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 3, 2020)

Oh yes,he isn’t disappointed in the least!I really don’t want to gain more,was actually planning on losing a bit.Not much because I like being big,just not a hippo.


----------



## Rojodi (May 3, 2020)

Wife has gained 20 lbs.
I've lost 15 lbs.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 4, 2020)

Typical of men!


----------



## Rojodi (May 4, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Typical of men!



To make it worse: I do most of the cooking, too!


----------



## op user (May 4, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Oh yes,he isn’t disappointed in the least!I really don’t want to gain more,was actually planning on losing a bit.Not much because I like being big,just not a hippo.



Mega Lynn kindly never see/describe a bigger self with such a term as hippo or pig. However I have to say that I have read some funny (in a good way) about hippos.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 4, 2020)

op user said:


> Mega Lynn kindly never see/describe a bigger self with such a term as hippo or pig.


@BBW MeganLynn44DD - I have to admit that I didn't feel comfortable when you were using this term of "just not a hippo" in one of your last posts too. 

There are some beautiful hippos out there

Well concerning referring to animals dimensions - when I go to a store where the staff already knows me I sometimes ask if they would have sone new nice lingerie my elephant butt would fit in... that's a kind humorous way to deal with it. 

Anyway, I also can completely understand your point with not being keen on gaining.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 4, 2020)

I understand,I have my days where I feel great about my size,than others where I feel too big and need to lose a bunch.


----------



## op user (May 4, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I understand,I have my days where I feel great about my size,than others where I feel too big and need to lose a bunch.



Enjoy your size no matter it is and think that it is part of who you are and you are loved and appreciated because or thanks of that as well.


----------



## Tempere (May 4, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I understand,I have my days where I feel great about my size,than others where I feel too big and need to lose a bunch.



Totally get that as my wife feels the same way and you and your husband have the same dynamic we have here


----------



## Barrett (May 6, 2020)

Today was the first day in several that I put on "outside, in-public" clothes.
I swear I almost dislocated my shoulders getting my pants buttoned this morning; a 3XL shirt was skin-tight across the chest and belly and in the sleeves.
It felt like I was on the verge of exploding out of my clothes as I literally waddled through the grocery store.
I think I've hit critical mass. I felt too fat.


Spoiler














Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Ffancy (May 7, 2020)

Well, I don’t want anyone to feel uncomfortable with their body, but there’s nothing wrong with the way you’re looking in these pictures. Not one thing. *fans self from hotness* Back me up, fellow BHM lovers?



Barrett said:


> Today was the first day in several that I put on "outside, in-public" clothes.
> I swear I almost dislocated my shoulders getting my pants buttoned this morning; a 3XL shirt was skin-tight across the chest and belly and in the sleeves.
> It felt like I was on the verge of exploding out of my clothes as I literally waddled through the grocery store.
> I think I've hit critical mass. I felt too fat.
> ...


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (May 7, 2020)

Ffancy said:


> Well, I don’t want anyone to feel uncomfortable with their body, but there’s nothing wrong with the way you’re looking in these pictures. Not one thing. *fans self from hotness* Back me up, fellow BHM lovers?



yeah, you have what I consider a perfect body.


----------



## Corey (May 7, 2020)

Ffancy said:


> Well, I don’t want anyone to feel uncomfortable with their body, but there’s nothing wrong with the way you’re looking in these pictures. Not one thing. *fans self from hotness* Back me up, fellow BHM lovers?



100% and my  reaction was meant in the way of saying “holy shit that’s ” just to clarify.


----------



## Barrett (May 7, 2020)

Blushing really a lot right now...


----------



## Jaycee (May 8, 2020)

Ffancy said:


> Well, I don’t want anyone to feel uncomfortable with their body, but there’s nothing wrong with the way you’re looking in these pictures. Not one thing. *fans self from hotness* Back me up, fellow BHM lovers?




I'd most definitely have to back up on this!!


----------



## Barrett (May 8, 2020)

Welp, just found out that instead of going back to work on the 18th, our furlough is turning into plain ol' unemployment; they decided today to close-down our plant, permanently.

SHHHHHH! DO NOT tell my belly. This might make it get even bigger.


----------



## Tempere (May 8, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Welp, just found out that instead of going back to work on the 18th, our furlough is turning into plain ol' unemployment; they decided today to close-down our plant, permanently.
> 
> SHHHHHH! DO NOT tell my belly. This might make it get even bigger.


Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 8, 2020)

@Barrett I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 8, 2020)

@Barrett I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 8, 2020)

@Barrett I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 9, 2020)

@Barrett,this just isn’t fair.I think we should be starting to open things slowly and help our economy.I am truly sorry.


----------



## op user (May 9, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Welp, just found out that instead of going back to work on the 18th, our furlough is turning into plain ol' unemployment; they decided today to close-down our plant, permanently.
> 
> SHHHHHH! DO NOT tell my belly. This might make it get even bigger.




I hope the State where you lived has some good UB (unemployment benefits) and you land a job very soon.

And your appetite is not affected negatively

@BBW MeganLynn44DD my hope it would be as people going to work demand will do up will help other business to start functioning...


----------



## Shotha (May 9, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Welp, just found out that instead of going back to work on the 18th, our furlough is turning into plain ol' unemployment; they decided today to close-down our plant, permanently.
> 
> SHHHHHH! DO NOT tell my belly. This might make it get even bigger.



I'm sorry to hear this, too. I hope that you find a new job.


----------



## Barrett (May 9, 2020)

@Shh! Don’t tell!
@Tempere
@Funtastic curves
@Funtastic curves
@Funtastic curves
@Corey
@BBW MeganLynn44DD
@op user
@Shotha

Thanks, everybody.  ❤
It didn't come as a surprise to me; this was a new facility (a well-established manufacturing company in India, but this was their first US location), and management never quite seemed capable of getting it off the ground. It seems like they finally realized it.
Suddenly, too.
I received an email from work late Thursday morning that the recall was set for Monday May 18, and it was late yesterday morning that the decision came from India, and we were told the plant was folding yesterday evening; just barely a 30-hour difference in timing between the two messages.

BUTT... I was already signed-up for Unemployment due to the COVID furlough, and I finally started to receive my payments this week -- and they are the COVID-Enhanced payments -- so I'll be OK for a little while. (hopefully the enhanced payments will continue, since this whole thing was induced by the pandemic, but I won't hold my breath.)
At least I'll have _some_ breathing room while looking for a new job.

(As long as I keep my pants unbuttoned, anyway. )
(I cancelled my order for new work pants. Probably not wise, now that I think about it; I'll still have to interview. And it usually takes me a long time to get my appetite back under control when I decide to come down off a months-long binge-eating buzz, so I probably won't be reversing my recent weight gain anytime soon.
And that's only IF I can turn it off in the face of this new development. I have a super-strong urge to stuff myself silly for an extended period of time after yesterday.)


Also, just sayin'... I keep reading the thread title as the weight gain being the mandatory part. 
Not that anybody has to twist my arm, obviously.


----------



## JackCivelli (May 9, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Welp, just found out that instead of going back to work on the 18th, our furlough is turning into plain ol' unemployment; they decided today to close-down our plant, permanently.
> 
> SHHHHHH! DO NOT tell my belly. This might make it get even bigger.


Ah man, that sucks. I’m really sorry to hear that. I hope you get a new job soon.


----------



## Barrett (May 9, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> Ah man, that sucks. I’m really sorry to hear that. I hope you get a new job soon.



Thanks, man.


----------



## extra_m13 (May 11, 2020)

here at home things are going well regarding the weight gain department. wife is not exercising at all. and she is also getting really anxious and is turning to food and in some way to sugary alcoholic drinks as well. she is aware that she will gain and regarding clothes she is turning to pajamas and comfy selections. she is really short at, 5'1 so every pound counts. even better, she has been hovering on 200 pounds for a while so my hope is that this couple of months will cement her over 200 pounds , ideally being over 220, if not, at least very very close to 210. getting my mind further along i hope that coupled with the opening celebrations and going back to december without much of a change she could get in a crazy wild scenario up to 250 by 2021 oh my that would be just epic but of course i am probably asking too many things to go well in that time.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (May 11, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Sounds like she knows what she's doing.
> Keep following her lead and maybe you'll be our size before you know it!


Believe me I'm working on it


----------



## Tempere (May 12, 2020)

extra_m13 said:


> here at home things are going well regarding the weight gain department. wife is not exercising at all. and she is also getting really anxious and is turning to food and in some way to sugary alcoholic drinks as well. she is aware that she will gain and regarding clothes she is turning to pajamas and comfy selections. she is really short at, 5'1 so every pound counts. even better, she has been hovering on 200 pounds for a while so my hope is that this couple of months will cement her over 200 pounds , ideally being over 220, if not, at least very very close to 210. getting my mind further along i hope that coupled with the opening celebrations and going back to december without much of a change she could get in a crazy wild scenario up to 250 by 2021 oh my that would be just epic but of course i am probably asking too many things to go well in that time.



i totally understand this as our partners are about the same height. Mine doesn’t imbibe in alcoholic drinks much, but sugary drinks and fast food as 4th meal a few times a week has been her aesthetic lately.


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 12, 2020)

This is my last week of the stay at home order. I can honestly say I've only gained 8 pounds. I thought it would have been more. I guess them family workouts helped me maintain because the 2 months I've been off and all the snacks and late night meals I've indulged in not to mention the best custard of all time mixed with cheese cakes, almonds and caramel that has become an additional meal in my household should have added a good 15/20 lbs.


----------



## Rojodi (May 13, 2020)

Wife's gained an additional 5 lbs. Her bras are tight, so she's eschewing her lacies, using her sports bras, even as she Zooms.

Her leggins are tight as well.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (May 13, 2020)

Nice, good to hear that. My gf's weight keeps fluctuating between 330 and 315. Stretch marks wrapping around the middle of her sides and back as well as the belly


----------



## Tempere (May 13, 2020)

I am awaiting a damage report from my wife as she’s been on a pizza and fast food kick the last week and half.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (May 13, 2020)

We're waiting til the Corona Virus is past to figure out our corona-gains


----------



## RVGleason (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (May 13, 2020)

You know


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 15, 2020)

I was thinking of doing the same,waiting until this garbage is over.I truly can’t wait to go back to work.I am snacking way too much.


----------



## Corey (May 16, 2020)

Tempere said:


> I am awaiting a damage report from my wife as she’s been on a pizza and fast food kick the last week and half.



welll......?


----------



## Tempere (May 16, 2020)

Corey said:


> welll......?



Still waiting hahaha. Don’t worry, I will follow back up on it when I find out. She’s very shy about admitting her weight gain despite knowing I like it.


----------



## op user (May 16, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I was thinking of doing the same,waiting until this garbage is over.I truly can’t wait to go back to work.I am snacking way too much.




I hope you start smoothly because it can be tough... I speak of experience..


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (May 16, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I was thinking of doing the same,waiting until this garbage is over.I truly can’t wait to go back to work.I am snacking way too much.


Go with it. The Force is Strong in this one


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 16, 2020)

My husband hates all that Star Wars stuff!


----------



## Jay78 (May 16, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> My husband hates all that Star Wars stuff!


----------



## RVGleason (May 17, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> My husband hates all that Star Wars stuff!


----------



## op user (May 17, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> My husband hates all that Star Wars stuff!



I mixed up Star Wars and the other famous science fiction movies...


----------



## Shotha (May 17, 2020)

This is my litesabre. It's actually a long piece of selenite but the play of light on it makes it luke like a litesabre. (Sorry about the awful pun.)


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (May 17, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> My husband hates all that Star Wars stuff!


Well sorry to hear that, I'm not the biggest fan either, don't go to conventions and dress up, but I've seen most of them. How do you feel about Star War? Or my comment to go with it, the snacking I mean.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 17, 2020)

Way too much snacking lately.Sorry folks but the dreaded D word.


----------



## Jay78 (May 17, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Way too much snacking lately.Sorry folks but the dreaded D word.


Dinner
Dine 
Delicious


----------



## Barrett (May 17, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Way too much snacking lately.Sorry folks but the dreaded D word.



I'm at that same point. I can't fit in my pants. And it's not just the waist; I'm having trouble squeezing my thighs and backside into them.

However, I'm having serious difficulty reigning-in my appetite. I just want to eat, a lot, all the time.
Just typing about it is making me hungry.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (May 17, 2020)

Barrett said:


> I'm at that same point. I can't fit in my pants. And it's not just the waist; I'm having trouble squeezing my thighs and backside into them.
> 
> However, I'm having serious difficulty reigning-in my appetite. I just want to eat, a lot, all the time.
> Just typing about it is making me hungry.


My gf's having the same problem reigning in her appetite too and I'm enjoying that without pushing for more, just allow her to be herself doing what she enjoys. We've both worked in restaurants or bakeries over the year and basically total foodies. I just follow her example for my own gaining


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 17, 2020)

No the D is DIET.Sorry folks,this girl has to lose a few.


----------



## op user (May 17, 2020)

By all means go for it - lose whatever you need to be happy....


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 17, 2020)

Don’t want to lose too much,I like being heavy.


----------



## Tad (May 19, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Way too much snacking lately.Sorry folks but the dreaded D word.



I know the feeling. I have to unbutton almost all of my pants if I'm sitting down for long, and my once slightly loose shirts are all now hugging 'curves' that were not so much there a couple of months ago. Part of me loves it, but at the same time I was at a size that let me feel somewhat fat without making life too much challenging, and I'm not sure I want the extra challenges for the sake of only my own appreciation.

Good luck on the D-wagon, and I'll be pulling for you!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 19, 2020)

It truly isn’t easy,and I have a very bad influence with me.We took a ride today and just got out.


----------



## SSBHM (May 19, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> It truly isn’t easy,and I have a very bad influence with me.We took a ride today and just got out.


See food diet; ice cream diet; all-you-care-to-eat diet --- just trying to be helpful


----------



## op user (May 19, 2020)

SSBHM said:


> See food diet; ice cream diet; all-you-care-to-eat diet --- just trying to be helpful


You still end fat but it is more expensive


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 19, 2020)

Thanks,so appreciate all of the help.John isn’t being helpful either!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 20, 2020)

Just us...


----------



## Barrett (May 20, 2020)

Does this belly make me look fat?



Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## Tad (May 20, 2020)

Megan-Lynn: nice kiss!

Barrett: Yes


----------



## BouncingBoy (May 20, 2020)

I'm not fat.....I'm just extremely well rounded....
Pic taken Mother's Day when we had family together for a cookout!


----------



## fat_elf (May 21, 2020)

I don't know how I'd have managed it, but I do sort of kick myself for not having magically predicted the lockdown, just in time to convince female friends to move in with me somehow, and then buy a load of flour before it all vanished. I could have had a house full of "taste-tester" women who weren't allowed to go to the gym, gradually gorging more and more each day and gaining all around me, with nowhere to go to get clothes in bigger sizes as they outgrew them all...


----------



## Tempere (May 21, 2020)

“You miss 100% of the shots you don’t take” -Michael Scott 


fat_elf said:


> I don't know how I'd have managed it, but I do sort of kick myself for not having magically predicted the lockdown, just in time to convince female friends to move in with me somehow, and then buy a load of flour before it all vanished. I could have had a house full of "taste-tester" women who weren't allowed to go to the gym, gradually gorging more and more each day and gaining all around me, with nowhere to go to get clothes in bigger sizes as they outgrew them all...



“You miss 100% of the shots you don’t take” -Michael Scott


----------



## Barrett (May 21, 2020)

Today I said, "Frak it," and went to an appointment in my sweatpants, 'cuz real pants just ain't happenin' until my new, bigger ones are delivered.
Hopefully I won't outgrow them before they arrive.


----------



## Tempere (May 21, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Today I said, "Frak it," and went to an appointment in my sweatpants, 'cuz real pants just ain't happenin' until my new, bigger ones are delivered.
> Hopefully I won't outgrow them before they arrive.


Whether you have gained or not, it’s totally acceptable to leave the house in sweatpants. I haven’t left the house in real pants more than 6x since the quarantine started


----------



## Barrett (May 22, 2020)

Tempere said:


> Whether you have gained or not, it’s totally acceptable to leave the house in sweatpants. I haven’t left the house in real pants more than 6x since the quarantine started



Oh, I wasn't making a judgement on wearing sweatpants in public. I apologize if that's what I made it sound like.
Sweatpants in public are _absolutely_ ok.
It's just not something that I normally do, personally.

(You can blame my father and his military-like rules as I was growing up [he was career Navy]. Some of that stuff got ingrained, regardless of whether or not I agreed with it.)

I mean, I'll wear them without a second thought if I'm going to a drive-thru (not getting out of the truck), but the thing yesterday was a scheduled, sit-down, 
face-to-face appointment at the vision center to order my glasses.
Not a situation in which I feel comfortable dressing-down, but I just didn't have the energy to try (and fail) to struggle into my jeans.


----------



## Tempere (May 22, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Oh, I wasn't making a judgement on wearing sweatpants in public. I apologize if that's what I made it sound like.
> Sweatpants in public are _absolutely_ ok.
> It's just not something that I normally do, personally.
> 
> ...



Not at all, sir. Just saying it’s totally ok. I wasn’t trying to incite the other thought either. I’m all for people doing themselves whatever makes them comfortable.


----------



## RVGleason (May 22, 2020)

I have a hernia and I need to wear sweatpants because they're more comfortable and less constricting.


----------



## Barrett (May 22, 2020)

RVGleason said:


> I have a hernia and I need to wear sweatpants because they're more comfortable and less constricting.



I'm wearing them because I've gained 80 pounds since Christmas.


----------



## RVGleason (May 22, 2020)

RVGleason said:


> I have a hernia and I need to wear sweatpants because they're more comfortable and less constricting.


Here’s a side view of me in the sweatpants.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 22, 2020)

I know the feeling for sure...


----------



## Tad (May 22, 2020)

Right about now I'm wishing I owned some sweat pants


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 22, 2020)

Stretch pants and leggings are my best friends...well along with ice cream and cookies.


----------



## Barrett (May 22, 2020)

Tad said:


> Right about now I'm wishing I owned some sweat pants



They are a useful item for those who share this inclination of ours.


----------



## BouncingBoy (May 23, 2020)

Sweatpants are pretty much ALL I wear yr. round.Once in a while I may put on a regular pair of pants & during the warmer months I do wear shorts.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 24, 2020)

I tend to get all dolled up since i am “high maintenance”according to John.He says that than spoils me so it’s actually his fault!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 24, 2020)

And I need new jeans really badly,would like to go shopping and try em on but that isn’t happening!


----------



## Barrett (May 24, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> And I need new jeans really badly,would like to go shopping and try em on but that isn’t happening!



I ordered mine from Amazon, and just made sure they are the same brand and type that I already have, just a bigger size.


----------



## Barrett (May 24, 2020)

Umm... is it bad when I'm having trouble squeezing into my sweatpants?


----------



## Tempere (May 24, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Umm... is it bad when I'm having trouble squeezing into my sweatpants?



that could be an issue for sure


----------



## Barrett (May 24, 2020)

To be fair, this particular pair was never intended to be part of a "fat clothes" wardrobe.
In fact, none of my current clothes were meant to have to deal with me in my current condition; they were intended for the smaller me.

So if I keep gaining weight at the rate that I have been, I'm going to outgrow all of my clothes at some point, sooner than later.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 24, 2020)

Sooner than later for sure here.Shopping spree on Torrid right now!


----------



## Tad (May 25, 2020)

I'm kind of hovering on the edge of having to buy more bigger clothes, as is my wife. I may be kind of waiting to see if she gives in before I do, lol.


----------



## Tempere (May 25, 2020)

Tad said:


> I'm kind of hovering on the edge of having to buy more bigger clothes, as is my wife. I may be kind of waiting to see if she gives in before I do, lol.



The old standoff of whose button pops first or zipper explodes


----------



## jakemcduck (May 25, 2020)

When I'm not working I still pretend to be under quarantine. Today my indulgence is/was pizza, potato skins and cookies and cream. Literally a box of cookies and a pint of cream to wash them down. 

I hope for the next pandemic I get to stay home.


----------



## Barrett (May 25, 2020)

It seems my new favorite "Quarantine Cuisine" "meal" is four pints of Ben & Jerry's ice cream. 
(Chunky Monkey, Cherry Garcia, New York Super Fudge Chunk, and Everything But The...)

In a single sitting.

(they've had two separate "Buy One, Get One Free" sales on Ben & Jerry's in recent weeks, and that stuff _rarely_ goes on sale, so it induces a feeding frenzy when I see it happen. I ain't proud.)

(oh, and Chubby Hubby would absolutely be a fifth pint if I could find the stuff. But it's probably better that I can't, I guess. Four pints on the regular has already inflated me out of my pants...)


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (May 25, 2020)

Barrett said:


> It seems my new favorite "Quarantine Cuisine" "meal" is four pints of Ben & Jerry's ice cream.
> (Chunky Monkey, Cherry Garcia, New York Super Fudge Chunk, and Everything But The...)
> 
> In a single sitting.
> ...



That’s a whole 4000+ cals


----------



## Barrett (May 25, 2020)

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> That’s a whole 4000+ cals


Yup.
Yummy, yummy calories.

I am a professional fat kid.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 25, 2020)

Barrett said:


> It seems my new favorite "Quarantine Cuisine" "meal" is four pints of Ben & Jerry's ice cream.
> (Chunky Monkey, Cherry Garcia, New York Super Fudge Chunk, and Everything But The...)



3 words missing there... 
PEANUT BUTTER CUP


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (May 25, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Yup.
> Yummy, yummy calories.
> 
> I am a professional fat kid.



You know 3500 calories is a pound, and most people burn like 1500-2000 a day, so you’re gaining almost a pound a day


----------



## Barrett (May 25, 2020)

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> You know 3500 calories is a pound, and most people burn like 1500-2000 a day, so you’re gaining almost a pound a day


Oh, gosh. I don't eat ice cream like that every day. I'd be SO much fatter than I am now. 
I haven't yet exceeded 8 pints in a single week during the lock-down; the "4 pints at a time" thing no more than twice a week, and I haven't done that every single week.
(two pints a day two or three times a week has been my baseline.)

First, I'd get bored with Ben & Jerry's really quick, and I could never allow that to happen.
And B, Ben & Jerry's is too expensive to eat in quantity on a daily basis, long-term, as much as I personally feel it is worth its price.

@DazzAnn -- There isn't a flavor of Ben & Jerry's that I dislike, and I do love peanut butter cups, in general. And there are peanut butter cups in the "Everything But The..." flavor.


----------



## Barrett (May 26, 2020)

BUTT (I like big butts), that's not to say I don't _wish_ I could eat like that.
Because a big part of me really, _really_ *wants* to eat like that.

And I do have the capacity to eat like that, and it's taking a great deal of willpower not to, actually. 
Really, really a lot.

I've gained a crazy amount of weight so far this year, but it could so easily be a lot more, and I'd be bouncin' around at 400+ pounds, but as much as I might enjoy that, it's just not practical for me to let myself get that fat right now.

So... I have to behave. A little.
Some might say that going from 270 to 350 in five months isn't "behaving," but for me, that's definitely exerting a modicum of self-control.


----------



## Corey (May 26, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Umm... is it bad when I'm having trouble squeezing into my sweatpants?





Barrett said:


> It seems my new favorite "Quarantine Cuisine" "meal" is four pints of Ben & Jerry's ice cream.
> (Chunky Monkey, Cherry Garcia, New York Super Fudge Chunk, and Everything But The...)
> 
> In a single sitting.
> ...


----------



## Barrett (May 26, 2020)

Stepped on the scale tonight, and it gave me a big, fat, '*E*'

RIP, scale.


----------



## Jaycee (May 27, 2020)

Corey said:


> View attachment 136199



Right!!

@Barrett Just pardon while I pick my jaw up off the floor and wipe drool off from face


----------



## Tempere (Jun 10, 2020)

My coworker has stated she has been buying 2-3 pints a week of Ben and Jerry’s and will need to be rolled out by the time we go back. I will certainly be intrigued to see if she’s gone to slightly chubby.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm up, I'm down. I'm up, I'm down.


----------



## sarahee543 (Jun 16, 2020)

I've lost weight. Due to sadness. Had family problems and a bereavement. I dont comfort eat in that way. My partner has gotten more plump and it's glorious.


----------



## Tempere (Jun 16, 2020)

sarahee543 said:


> I've lost weight. Due to sadness. Had family problems and a bereavement. I dont comfort eat in that way. My partner has gotten more plump and it's glorious.



I am sorry to hear about the family issues and bereavement. But good for your partner as that makes you happy


----------



## Jb2161 (Jul 2, 2020)

Started quarantine at 156 around mid march, and now I'm at 195 and climbing. My gut's gotten so big


----------



## pani (Aug 1, 2020)

Not sure if I posted this someone on Dims or not, but interesting, non fatphobic article! What to Do About Weight Gain During the Pandemic


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Aug 1, 2020)

I've been trying and hoping to take advantage of the pandemic, I mean perhaps if I hadn't gone back to work at my job. I was laid off as non essential at Jimmy John's as a part time cashier and the GM, assistant and drivers did everything, after maybe 5 weeks at the most and my weight just fluctuates so much, I'm basically the same about 167.8 on a good night. I'm not working extremely had, but I'm quick and take care of doing all the side duties myself where cleaning the restrooms and taking out the trash are about the hardest things I do. Because of my ADHD, my metabolism is naturally high. I really have to make use if weight gaining shakes to get any decent weight on me to stick. I smoke plenty of pot to keep me in munchies from like around 5:30-7:30 I take to eat a late lunch,( usually my free sub chips or a cookie and make use of our Kickin' Ranch sauce and some ramen or Campbell's Chunky soup with it. Get high again, eat again around 9 to 11 the second time and dessert like ice cream or pie, cake or brownies, cookies I bake. I've been adding heavy whipping cream to everything from coffee, tall glass of whole milk with enough cream to add another 100 calories to the already 150 to start with, mashed potatoes, mac n cheese, sausage gravy.
So any tips to help with what I'm doing, adding the mentioned weight gain shakes or encouragement is welcome.


----------



## stevita (Aug 2, 2020)

So my state reopened. The good news is that I'm thicc again and regaining my strength as I reaquaint myself with changing kegs and hauling ice buckets and dinner trays. The bad news is that any day now I might be exposed to the virus. 

Wear your masks y'all.


----------



## Aqw (Aug 2, 2020)

stevita said:


> Wear your masks y'all.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Aug 2, 2020)

stevita said:


> So my state reopened. The good news is that I'm thicc again and regaining my strength as I reaquaint myself with changing kegs and hauling ice buckets and dinner trays. The bad news is that any day now I might be exposed to the virus.
> 
> Wear your masks y'all.


Stay safe


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 2, 2020)

I have definitely “come out the other side” bigger.Belly gain has been where I gained the most and my hips.Really didn’t ever think I would ever get over 300lbs a while back.Now I am WELL over that mark.Think it’s time to stablize.We will see.Thanks for listening everyone.


----------



## op user (Aug 2, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> Stay safe



We can't emphasize that enough


----------



## op user (Aug 2, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I have definitely “come out the other side” bigger.Belly gain has been where I gained the most and my hips.Really didn’t ever think I would ever get over 300lbs a while back.Now I am WELL over that mark.Think it’s time to stablize.We will see.Thanks for listening everyone.



Maybe a picture is in order


----------



## Barrett (Aug 2, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Really didn’t ever think I would ever get over 300lbs a while back. Now I am WELL over that mark.



I know that feel.
There was a time (many moons ago; mid-to-late '90s) when I resolved to never let myself get above 240.

And here I am at 360. 
(just 10 more pounds and I'll have gained 100 pounds since Christmas.)


----------



## sarahee543 (Aug 7, 2020)

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> I've been trying and hoping to take advantage of the pandemic, I mean perhaps if I hadn't gone back to work at my job. I was laid off as non essential at Jimmy John's as a part time cashier and the GM, assistant and drivers did everything, after maybe 5 weeks at the most and my weight just fluctuates so much, I'm basically the same about 167.8 on a good night. I'm not working extremely had, but I'm quick and take care of doing all the side duties myself where cleaning the restrooms and taking out the trash are about the hardest things I do. Because of my ADHD, my metabolism is naturally high. I really have to make use if weight gaining shakes to get any decent weight on me to stick. I smoke plenty of pot to keep me in munchies from like around 5:30-7:30 I take to eat a late lunch,( usually my free sub chips or a cookie and make use of our Kickin' Ranch sauce and some ramen or Campbell's Chunky soup with it. Get high again, eat again around 9 to 11 the second time and dessert like ice cream or pie, cake or brownies, cookies I bake. I've been adding heavy whipping cream to everything from coffee, tall glass of whole milk with enough cream to add another 100 calories to the already 150 to start with, mashed potatoes, mac n cheese, sausage gravy.
> So any tips to help with what I'm doing, adding the mentioned weight gain shakes or encouragement is welcome.


I am definitely slowly spreading again after weight loss due to bad events earlier in the year. 
I'd suggest scheduling in things I gained a lot last year just by having really calorific lunch and an after work milkshake and doughnut every Friday.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Aug 8, 2020)

Been doing alot of baking this weekend, my twins birthday cake, and a peach pie. Probably have a slice of both


----------



## Tad (Aug 9, 2020)

My weight is only up a few pounds since all of this began (although I had gotten back to my highest weight just before it began, so that did push me into new territory), but I am very noticeably fatter. I presume being in the house so much has resulted in replacing some muscle with fat :-/ But I can certainly say that breaking down and buying some larger shorts was a good call. 44" with some plenty of stretch is making life so much more comfortable.


----------



## khrestel (Aug 11, 2020)

I've gained at least 20 lbs working from home .


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Aug 16, 2020)

Tad said:


> My weight is only up a few pounds since all of this began (although I had gotten back to my highest weight just before it began, so that did push me into new territory), but I am very noticeably fatter. I presume being in the house so much has resulted in replacing some muscle with fat :-/ But I can certainly say that breaking down and buying some larger shorts was a good call. 44" with some plenty of stretch is making life so much more comfortable.


Ahhh, i remember my 44's back in 00'


----------



## kilo riley (Aug 19, 2020)

I've gained 45 lbs since March mostly because my job went from in the office to work at home. Went from walking around quite a bit to a sedentary lifestyle. Eating a bit more throughout the day as well. 

My partner is in the same boat but she's actually lost a few pounds.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Aug 21, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Yeah, I would love to prove more than ever before that this big butt still fits in that seat, maybe overflowing to my neighbor...


Quick update on this, mentioned it also in another thread...

My butt still fits in the seat, and yes, some overflowing to neighboring seat - so nothing changed.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 21, 2020)

Same issues here.Butt overflowing my chair at work.


----------



## op user (Aug 22, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Quick update on this, mentioned it also in another thread...
> 
> My butt still fits in the seat, and yes, some overflowing to neighboring seat - so nothing changed.



Can I apply to be your neighbour?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Aug 22, 2020)

op user said:


> Can I apply to be your neighbour?



Sure!


----------



## op user (Aug 23, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Aug 23, 2020)

w


op user said:


> Thank you!


you are welcome.
As long as I can have the 6A


----------



## op user (Aug 24, 2020)

Well just for being your seat neighbour I would take a middle seat


----------



## Tad (Aug 24, 2020)

When I set up my work-at-home desk, my belly didn't smoosh against it the way that it does now. Amazing how quickly you get used to something like that.


----------



## ChattyBecca (Aug 25, 2020)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Same issues here.Butt overflowing my chair at work.


Ditto here...more butt and belly than chair. Need to weigh to see just how much I've gained.


----------



## Tempere (Aug 28, 2020)

While I am not overflowing chairs or the like anytime soon, I have gained 2 lbs in the last month.


----------



## Barrett (Sep 5, 2020)

I may have filled-out a little since this whole thing started.


----------



## khrestel (Sep 13, 2020)

khrestel said:


> I've gained at least 20 lbs working from home .



32 this far, it seems .


----------



## Corey (Sep 23, 2020)

Barrett said:


> I may have filled-out a little since this whole thing started.



good god, Barrett.


----------



## Barrett (Sep 23, 2020)

Corey said:


> good god, Barrett.


Hahaha!  
Welcome back!


----------



## Lear (Sep 28, 2020)

Well I've certainly added some pounds since quarantine started. Without the half mile walk in from my care and the additional mile around the worst laid out office every day I've added a little weight. Ok I added 60 pounds, I'm within 20 of my highest weight of 401 and considering going for higher.


----------



## Tad (Sep 28, 2020)

Lear said:


> Well I've certainly added some pounds since quarantine started. Without the half mile walk in from my care and the additional mile around the worst laid out office every day I've added a little weight. Ok I added 60 pounds, I'm within 20 of my highest weight of 401 and considering going for higher.



Amazing how all those little things can add up! I remember reading something about one office where they had some sort of long-term health study going on, that when they replaced manual typewriters with electric typewriters, the clerical pool gained an average of five pounds that year.


----------



## JavaRedmountain8 (Oct 10, 2020)

I gained 50 pounds during the pandemic! Love to shop while riding the electric carts cuz I can barely walk eat and ride in my power chair at home! I hate walking around period want to be immobile! I love to binge eat and watch my huge belly wiggle while riding getting more food to eat! Have a huge belly but my thighs and upper arms are getting bigger!


----------

